# Education for expat children



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

When we talk about education the vast majority of the topics are related to universities - I thought it would be interesting to hear from expats who have young children. How does childrens education in Australia compare to your former homeland?

Is there any advice you would give people moving to Australia with a young family?


----------



## Todd (May 14, 2013)

Even I want to move in Australia for the further study so just gathering info about the visa prcoess.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Todd

If you have time it would be interesting to see how you progress in the future and your experiences of the Australian education sector.

Regards,


Mark


----------

